# Any users experienced with stop-motion/animation?



## bigswifty (Oct 14, 2013)

Just curious to know if there are any users here who are hobbyists or experienced with animation. I've been wanting to dive into that world and create some animations to accompany music I write. 
Biggest inspiration for that at the moment is Jess Cope and her work with Steven Wilson and Storm Corrosion.

Cheers


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 15, 2013)

I used to do some awesome animation with Flash, but Flash has lost a lot of it's appeal to me and I dropped it. I would be interested in reading some replies here as well.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 16, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> I used to do some awesome animation with Flash, but Flash has lost a lot of it's appeal to me and I dropped it. I would be interested in reading some replies here as well.



Very cool, man! Any of those on YouTube? I've got a buddy who is interested in tinkering with stop motion with me, so we'll see how it goes.

Speaking of, him and I built this just yesterday:












The DIY Stop Motion Multiplane table!

Let's hope this thread starts getting a little more feedback..


----------



## Bennykins (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey man, can't really offer any technical advice (hope to change this over the next few years, because I am about to start a visual arts degree ), but I was just wondering if you have checked out the stop motion works of the Brothers Quay and Jan Svankmajer? Some of the most awesome shorts I have seen - and watching them you can really tell where a lot of modern video clips get their visual influences from (cough...Tool...cough). Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input, Bennykins!

Checked out Jan's darkness/light/darkness and The Brothers Quay Street of Crocodiles; it's great to have exposure to new styles and techniques. The art style is very cool. Dark and I can see how this style inspired Tool's stuff, particularly the video for Sober (which is also awesome).

I need to buy my camera still, but I will be slowly tinkering with things here and there where time permits and I will share the results here!

Users please feel free to do the same!


----------

